# ALTERNANTHERA REINECKII - Scarlet Temple Plant Question



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

just cut and plant. it'll be fine as long as the plant is healthy enough. if it's already lost all of those leaves it may not do that well no matter how you plant it


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

As with any stem plant, you can cut the nodes from the top and replant them into the substrate, and they will grow just fine, as long as they receive sufficient light at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I've never kept this plant before and they don't look incredibly healthy. I've stem cut others before, but I thought I would ask before grabbing the scissors on these already weak looking plants. I'm running 120 watts over 10 gallons so I know I have enough light, I even had to break out my aquarium chiller to make sure my temp didn't go up too much. 

I'll give it a go and hope for the best. Thanks again for the replies. :biggrin:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

it's a low grower, and takes some times to a just. I have some in my low tech 55g and it hasn't done much but stay green... I'd also like to find info to know if what people have told me about scarlet temple is true or not. low to med. light and a slow grower.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

my experience is medium light, not a slow grower. 

by low grower did you mean that it doesnt grow tall? if so thats def not the case.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine is doing great, nice and pink under medium light with CO2.

my advice is to just leave the sick/dirty leaves and let them fall of on their own. every time I try to help out this plant I think I'm hurting it!

To propagate, what works for me is to cut it just ABOVE a node then bury it in the substrate so that the next node up on the stem is just a hair over the substrate. The roots will come out of both the node on the bottom and that next one up, and good roots = good growth


----------

